# Im nearing 1000 trips, i was a 4.95 driver, until around trip 850...



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

I've noticed a steady decline since then, and just about a week ago they launched uber pro here in Tulsa, the amount of fairs I take, combined with the hours I put in, the frequency with which I drive, the fact that I only drive nights and my crazy-high ass rating placed me as a diamond level driver right out of the gate.

Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.

And since I hit 500 rides they stopped updating my ratings counter. It's pretty much the same as it was 500 rides ago. But I've recieved WAY more negative rider feedback. Before this it was maybe one every month and a half? Now I have like ten complaints piled up. But I think most of them were from one fraudulent, malicious 1-star. Dude was a monster, and my account rating has been BOMBING since last week when they placed me in an uber pro tier.

Has anyone else been experiencing any of this? I have EXTREME clinically diagnosed anxiety, and I'm kinda having a bit of a breakdown over this.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Read the ratings thread to learn how the ratings are calculated. They’re not doing anything shady as far as counting them is concerned. 

If your ratings are tanking then you need to change how/where you drive.


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

First post, that's a paddlin'.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Stop caring about your rating and more so, stop caring about Uber Pro. It's a donkey following a carrot scenario designed to make bad drivers chase every ping instead of smart drivers being selective about which pings they take.

The argument about direction is also useless. That information is only good if it were available full time to every driver...but to maintain an 85% AR is laughable.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> my account rating has been BOMBING since last week when they placed me in an uber pro tier.


Uber purposely tanked your ratings. It's social engineering, designed to turn drivers into pax-kissing ants, chasing that diamond-level carrot stick that barely hangs just beyond your existence.
Welcome to UP.net.


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber purposely tanked your ratings. It's social engineering, designed to turn drivers into pax-kissing ants, chasing that diamond-level carrot stick that barely hangs just beyond your existence.
> Welcome to UP.net.


Sounds 'bout right.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

You've entered "The Algorithm" Zone
of manipulation.
Already your concerns have focused on ratings
not the reality of zero earnings and borrowing against asset.

They are pleased


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

See my recent thread in Stories.

I'm right there with you in terms of anxiety. And I have been fighting to keep my ratings up since Pro. Dropped from a 4.92 to 4.89 since it launched.

As @Uber's Guber said, I definitely think there's some social engineering going on.

Keep your stick on the ice, we're all pulling for you (who can name the quote? ?)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Red Green


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> You've entered "The Algorithm" Zone
> of manipulation.
> Already your concerns have focused on ratings
> not the reality of zero earnings and borrowing against asset.
> ...


Yeah, this gig has been the worst necessary evil I've engaged in for some time. I start as armed security for dispensary transport in a little over a month. If I don't hang myself from my LED trade dress chord first.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Red Green


I'm a man, I can change, if I have to.



NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.


.Rate all of your riders 5 stars. They can see if you rate them less and can then go back and change the rating they first gave you. You'll hate yourself for it but your rating will go up.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I've noticed a steady decline since then, and just about a week ago they launched uber pro here in Tulsa, the amount of fairs I take, combined with the hours I put in, the frequency with which I drive, the fact that I only drive nights and my crazy-high ass rating placed me as a diamond level driver right out of the gate.
> 
> Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.
> 
> ...


I have said it before but I'm being told I'm paranoid. It's the dirty game uber is playing, especially since the drivers enemy number one Dara Kohirowshahi took over. Drop them for a week, drive only Lyft (I know Lyft sucks) but they keep record and just show them contempt and send them negative feedback. Give it a shot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I've noticed a steady decline since then, and just about a week ago they launched uber pro here in Tulsa, the amount of fairs I take, combined with the hours I put in, the frequency with which I drive, the fact that I only drive nights and my crazy-high ass rating placed me as a diamond level driver right out of the gate.
> 
> Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.
> 
> ...


The More you work Uber
The More you Suffer.
The Lower your ratings go.
Manipulation.



Ignatz said:


> You've entered "The Algorithm" Zone
> of manipulation.
> Already your concerns have focused on ratings
> not the reality of zero earnings and borrowing against asset.
> ...


My
Dara has gotten rid of More than 2 in that picture.
But the closest ones went First.

Uber Employees !
Avoid Dara !
( kiss of Death Dara)



Ignatz said:


> You've entered "The Algorithm" Zone
> of manipulation.
> Already your concerns have focused on ratings
> not the reality of zero earnings and borrowing against asset.
> ...


My
Dara has gotten rid of More than 2 in that picture.
But the closest ones went First.

Uber Employees !
Avoid Dara !
( kiss of Death Dara)


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm right there with you in terms of anxiety. And I have been fighting to keep my ratings up since Pro. Dropped from a 4.92 to 4.89 since it launched.


Come join me on the Dark Side, where the word "anxiety" doesn't appear in my vocabulary. My pointless rating has remained steady at 4.97 since Uber Pro launched, but my AR% is stuck in the low 70s where it will always be. I'd rather have profitable rides and no Uber Pro status, than the constant anxiety of having to accept crap pings and worrying about paxholes trying to get me kicked off the platform.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Every communication , including your statistics , is an attempt at manipulation by both companies . Your ratings don't matter until they do , meaning you are on the verge of getting bounced . Ignore them . 

There is one stat , and only one stat that matters . On the UBER app , top center , there is an oval with some numbers and this symbol -$ . Be concerned with that .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber purposely tanked your ratings. It's social engineering, designed to turn drivers into pax-kissing ants, chasing that diamond-level carrot stick that barely hangs just beyond your existence.
> Welcome to UP.net.


This!!!! I think Uber manipulates ratings.

I had a pax tell me my rating was super high, almost perfect. She said it was a 4.98. Yet it showed on my app I had a 93%.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_"I have EXTREME clinically diagnosed anxiety"
"I start as armed security for dispensary transport"_

What could go wrong?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The More you work Uber
> The More you Suffer.
> The Lower your ratings go.
> Manipulation.
> ...


_"But the closest one went First"_
and the closest one has a net worth more than the others combined
@ $4+ Billion USD.

I suspect Kalanick will pull a Steve Jobs when he was thrown out of ? Apple. Allow yourself to be tossed out, let the company dwindle, then come back as its savior.

https://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-apple-fired-returned-2017-7


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> See my recent thread in Stories.
> 
> I'm right there with you in terms of anxiety. And I have been fighting to keep my ratings up since Pro. Dropped from a 4.92 to 4.89 since it launched.
> 
> ...


When markets roll this out, pax are presented with the concept you are a Diamond driver, and their expectations are very high. After all, why would a company tier up drivers? By presenting a largely false narrative that a Diamond driver is better than a Gold, Uber has created more opportunities to increase pax rates. When pax see the ride is no different than last week, except more expensive, the pax will punish the driver.

Watch your tips. They are going to go down.

There is a small positive measure helping many X drivers with regard to "Comfort". Pax who stick with X may look positively on a good driver, mitigating the Uber Pro dynamic. Ideally, the pax might be more inclined to tip


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I would not be concerned about your rating decreasing.

I would be more concerned about your pay decreasing.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber should be charging those rating-obsessed drivers, who frequently check their driver rating record.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Clevername said:


> I'm a man, I can change, if I have to.
> 
> 
> .Rate all of your riders 5 stars. They can see if you rate them less and can then go back and change the rating they first gave you. You'll hate yourself for it but your rating will go up.


Lol terrible advice. Rate all riders a 5 star because you fear they will retaliate with a meaningless rating? Lol cmon bro.

Ratings are irrelevant! Period. They mean nothing. Only a clueless driver who cares about self image worries about this shit. I have almost the highest rating you can have and even I never kiss ass or play nice so they give me a good rating. Actually opposite...i will roast and check a rider at anytime. We run the show not them. Don't be held hostage.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I've noticed a steady decline since then, and just about a week ago they launched uber pro here in Tulsa, the amount of fairs I take, combined with the hours I put in, the frequency with which I drive, the fact that I only drive nights and my crazy-high ass rating placed me as a diamond level driver right out of the gate.
> 
> Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.
> 
> ...


One possible explanation is "ratings protection".

Part of the system will block negatives against you if the pax has a history of bad ratings. So those 1-star ratings from pax who often give 1-stars dont count.

They may have changed the ratings protection algorithm to be more restrictive. IOW, passengers who occasionally give bad ratings are no longer blocked.

I think the reality is that when you are driving at night, you are driving animals who will 1-star you. There is more money to be made, but your ratings will suck relative to a day driver.

Either figure out how to get animals to give you good ratings, or stop driving at night if your ratings matter so much.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I've noticed a steady decline since then, and just about a week ago they launched uber pro here in Tulsa, the amount of fairs I take, combined with the hours I put in, the frequency with which I drive, the fact that I only drive nights and my crazy-high ass rating placed me as a diamond level driver right out of the gate.
> 
> Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.
> 
> ...


Something similar happend to me. And it all happend after a high surge day. I care about my rating too ?.

Could it be surge in your case?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> You've entered "The Algorithm" Zone
> of manipulation.
> Already your concerns have focused on ratings
> not the reality of zero earnings and borrowing against asset.
> ...


Need twilight zone reboot or Black Mirror. BM had a good one on social media. What a nightmare. You seem like a nice guy, hopefully you can line something else up. Agree w/ other response. Maybe try airport and bend over backwards to provide good service. Dallas is cheap as f*ck but airport people seem to take better care of me. Maybe a convention lets out during the day, and you can boost your volume with nice, sober folks?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> And since I hit 500 rides they stopped updating my ratings counter.


No it didn't, your rating is based off your last 500 rated rides. When you got your 501rayeing the very first rating falls off, 502, your second, and so on. Since 90-95% of your ratings were 5s, it will only change when when one of those 5-10% non-5s fall off. That is 5-10 out of every 100.

For me, about 50% of my rides get rated. Last month it was 52%.



Uber's Guber said:


> Uber purposely tanked your ratings.





NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> Sounds 'bout right.


They aren't messing with your ratings. Either you've hit some bad luck or you're doing something differently. Just relax and drove, it takes my rating has dropped by .02 in a single night due to a few assholes.

Just make sure your car is clean and doesn't stink and be halfway personable.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

My ratings hovered around 4.87 for a while, and now I’m up to 4.93. What changed was that I stopped taking pax under 4.8. And I started canceling before PU if things didn’t look right. Crappy pax leave crappy ratings. 

And pax play the same game. Pax have told me they only ride XL and above because they get better drivers. 

It’s not you - it’s them.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I've noticed a steady decline since then, and just about a week ago they launched uber pro here in Tulsa, the amount of fairs I take, combined with the hours I put in, the frequency with which I drive, the fact that I only drive nights and my crazy-high ass rating placed me as a diamond level driver right out of the gate.
> 
> Now as I said earlier, my ratings started declining somewhere before I got to 900 rides, but as of last week when uber pro launched, I dropped from 4.93, all the way down to 4.89. In a week.
> 
> ...


I'm just curious?.Were you proud of yourself when you were 4.95 ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I had a pax tell me my rating was super high, almost perfect. She said it was a 4.98. Yet it showed on my app I had a 93%.


Sounds like the % rating is your Eats rating. It's separate from your RS rating.


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> I'm just curious?.Were you proud of yourself when you were 4.95 ?


Only when the gun in my mouth was chambered.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Ignatz said:


>


If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.

I miss Red Green.

Now, back to possible social engineering conspiracy theory. I can't say it is true but it would not surprise me...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Red Green


Winner winner chicken dinner!! ?

Man I loved that show


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

First check to make sure it's not your vibe - maybe you used to say 'how's it going? happy Wednesday' as a greeting now it's 'hi' if any. I got platinum - getting the rides for diamond will take a toll on you mentally.
Second are there any weird smells in your cat? If you don't notice any (like from hidden fast food containers), make sure your hygiene is ok - not wearing the same unlaundered clothes, using underarm deodorant, occasional bath. I smelled something that was slightly off in the car and found someone hid a banana peel in one of the back door pockets.
Third you are not driving aggressively - no rolling stops for stop signs, slower stops for traffic signals, no yellow light punches through intersections.

I understand what you are saying as my rating has been dropping from 4.97 to 4.93 with a few non 5 star ratings for things that I have contributed to (high maintenance pax I don't cater to) and for things out of my control (radio wasn't to their liking, driving was too slow or too fast). The good thing is the low ratings will drop off over time.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> First check to make sure it's not your vibe - maybe you used to say 'how's it going? happy Wednesday' as a greeting now it's 'hi' if any. I got platinum - getting the rides for diamond will take a toll on you mentally.
> Second are there any weird smells in your cat? If you don't notice any (like from hidden fast food containers), make sure your hygiene is ok - not wearing the same unlaundered clothes, using underarm deodorant, occasional bath. I smelled something that was slightly off in the car and found someone hid a banana peel in one of the back door pockets.
> Third you are not driving aggressively - no rolling stops for stop signs, slower stops for traffic signals, no yellow light punches through intersections.
> 
> I understand what you are saying as my rating has been dropping from 4.97 to 4.93 with a few non 5 star ratings for things that I have contributed to (high maintenance pax I don't cater to) and for things out of my control (radio wasn't to their liking, driving was too slow or too fast). The good thing is the low ratings will drop off over time.


There are definitely some weird smells in my cat, occasionally. ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!! ?


Only if it's juicy white meat. :roflmao:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> For me, about 50% of my rides get rated. Last month it was 52%.


That is normal. Pax don't rate because then they don 't have to look at the tip screen.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Sounds like the % rating is your Eats rating. It's separate from your RS rating.


I know that. have two separate accounts, 1 for R/S and 1 for Eats.

I've heard several pax say how high my ratings are. This was the first to say it was 4.98 vs a 93%.

My Eats also shows a 96% rating, not a 4...,


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> There are definitely some weird smells in my cat, occasionally. ?


Dear @Rog'O Datto

We have received complaints recently from several passengers that your vehicle smells of dead rotten fish.

In order to make your passenger's experience more enjoyable we suggest the following:

1. Tightly close or cross your legs to contain any and all malodorous smells from wafting through your vehicle.

Keeping the AC fan set to low speed will help prevent these smells from traveling to the rear passenger compartment.

We also suggest driving with one or more windows open for odor control.

Additionally, we hear from our drivers regularly that Febreze and Ozium help too.

2. ****** regularly. This helps keep your cat clean and running smoothly.

3. Change your tampon regularly. Just like a dirty oil filter, your tampon traps particles and materials which would normally plug up your cat. However, your tampon may begin to emit extremely foul odors after a short period of time that may be offensive to others.

Please note, we are not accusing you of anything, but should continued reports emerge of this nature, your account risks deactivation.

Rohit
(Aishwarya K.)
No Response Required.


----------

